# Ontario heads for June election after NDP rejects budget



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ontario heads for June election after NDP rejects budget?
I pesonally don't like any of those choices, but I dislike less Progressive Conservatives....


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

I going to vote for any thing as long as it is not Conservative, Liberal, or NDP. 
If no fourth party shows up, then spoiling my ballot is the plan.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Is it wrong to work hard and earn more, and open up your business?

Why is it then successful people are penalized with business taxes and incomes taxes by Liberals? Why is that if you don't care, the government will provide you with retirement saving with a public pension? So why would anyone care to work hard or save for themselves any more? Just spend spend spend and wait for handouts.

No way, Liberals, no way.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

We need _*another*_ thread to discuss this?
LOL


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

As per latest poll (heard it on CBC), Hudak has a big lead 49%, Liberals at mid 30s


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh Gawd, he seems serious about this whole "Million Jobs" rhetoric.
He is calculating it as 125K per year * 8.
This strategy is deeply disappointing...

He'll get eaten up alive during the debates.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Election Prediction Project correctly called 98 out of 107 seats in the last provincial election. 91.6% accuracy.

Current predictions:
http://www.electionprediction.org/2013_on/index.php


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.threehundredeight.com does seat projections based on the average of polls. They are currently forecasting essentially a tie. I expect the PCs will have a small minority, which might be even more awkward than the last outcome. PCs relying on NDP support?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

The swing seats are going to make or break the election.
I have already seen feverish campaigning in my riding, since Sat. morning.

It is almost certain that a PC minority govt. will essentially be a non-functional parliament.
Neither the NDP nor the Liberals will allow anything to pass, let alone the type of budget that Hudak wants to implement.
Either that, or Hudak will have to end up compromising on every single tenet of his platform, and end up being a lame duck premier.

I don't see a good way out of this.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

_*PCs lead in popular vote, but Liberals still expected to form minority govt.*_


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It's still early days. I expect the popular vote to break one way or the other.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

After watching the debates I've made my choice, Wynne is the only one with a credible long term plan, continuing to invest in infrastucture for the time being.

I was open to the ideas of any of the parties going in, but Hudak with his bad math was clearly out, and Horwath didn't come across as having a fully hatched credible plan encompassing the big picture either.

Wynne seems to have learned from and taken steps to prevent the mistakes made during the Mcguinty years, and I think she deserves a chance to try make things right.

We definitely don't need to see an amateur replay of the Harris years IMHO, not that that's likely to happen anyways, because I think Hudak is unlikely to get a majority, and without one how much harm can he really do?


----------

